# Memory - Real vs. Effective - Not Displaying Correctly



## DBACPhoenix (Nov 7, 2007)

Quick System Specs:

AMD 3500+
Asus A8V Deluxe
2GB Corsair RAM
Radeon X1950GT
Windows XP (SP2)

I downloaded ATITool 0.26 the other day and I have come across what I think might be an issue since I can't find any similar occurrences through out the forums.  My video cards memory is 600MHz, but the value in the ATITool slider shows the effective 1188MHz.

ATITool acts as if I am already overclocking.

Is this normal?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 7, 2007)

DDR > double data rate.


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 7, 2007)

It is showing the correct speed, the memory is ddr= Double Data Rate, therefore 600mhz DDR= 1200mhz effective. The memory speed is rarely, if ever, exactly 600, in your case it is 594mhz DDR. You can confirm this by looking at the Overdrive tab in CCC.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 7, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> DDR > double data rate.



Yes, the effective is 2x600Mhz = 1200 , close to 1188


----------



## DBACPhoenix (Nov 7, 2007)

I understand that it is showing the effective, but my question is why?

Every other screen shot I see of ATITool shows the actual clock frequency instead of the effective.  

Combine that with the fact that if I click on find Max Core, it gives me a little window telling me that it may not find the max because my memory is overclocked (which it is not)

So is it normal to see the effective on the memory slider instead of the actual clock?


----------

